# Metal detector suggestions



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

While camping this weekend, I lost some jewelry that has a sentimental value to me that I can't even express. I've narrowed the time that I lost the ring and it leaves two areas, the camper and the woods. I drove back up and tore the camper apart with no luck. I did a quick sweep with a metal detector(rented) of the trail the kids and I blazed through ravines, creeks, and trails(all with a blanket of oak leaves). 

It's a large area to search but if I break it down and throughly search a section at a time, I have faith I can find it. I'm hoping it is just going to pop up in the camper but I'm going to start searching the woods.

I want to buy a metal detector and the prices range from $70 to several hundred. Are the expensive ones much better or will a lower priced detector do the trick? I am not looking for something that is under ground. Thanks


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

I bought a bounty hunter sharpshooter 2 a few years ago for $265.00 . I now have a Minelab quattro $ 850.00. What you pay is what you get.If you want something good you need to get up to around $ 500. plus. I would not get anything for less than a few hundred.And you never know you might realy like detecting.If you are going to get one get a good one.Just my 2 cents. Good luck to you I hope that you find it.


----------

